# Kenpo on T.V.



## donald (Jun 18, 2002)

I was watching a rerun of Seinfeld last night. Cosmo was taking kara-tay(his pronunciation). What I liked was when they showed the outside of the studio. The studio banner said "kenpo karate". What I did'nt like was they demonstrated NO kenpo. The uniforms etc., looked very tae kwon do ish! I still thought it was kewl to see kenpo somewhat mentioned. Especially on a show of such stature. I wonder if that little blurb caused anyone to search out a kenpo school?

Salute:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2002)

Step by Step had some martial arts too, because of Sasha Mitchell.

Of course there was also a judo episode of The Brady Bunch, if memory serves.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Of course there was also a judo episode of The Brady Bunch, if memory serves. *



I would give Marsha Brady a kesa gatame any old day!
Woo!


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 27, 2002)

who you kidding gou,you would like to be in alice's guard
haha yyyyyyyooooowwwwwwwzzzaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
later
jay
ps sometimes i kill myself


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *who you kidding gou,you would like to be in alice's guard
> haha yyyyyyyooooowwwwwwwzzzaaa!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hey, Alice was always playing with knives. I think she was more of a filipino style fighter.

Mr. Brady, the dad, was one of those greco roman wrestlers if you get my drift...



> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *ps sometimes i kill myself *



Heh heh heh...want some help?


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 28, 2002)

Remember "Small Wonder?"  Vicky was always beating the crap out of people. 
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 28, 2002)

Well she WAS a robot...


----------



## donald (Oct 29, 2002)

Remember the Happy Days show? Arnold was a black belt in something, and taught Shortcake some moves. Which she used to flip Richie all the way home! There was another show on, which featured a family named Hogan. The lead was supposed to be Valerie(Rhoda)Harper, but she allegedly "prima donna-ed" her self out of it. The lady who played Peter Pan on Broadway took her place. Anyway the guy who played the dad studied kenpo. I think with the Island kenpo guys in California. I can't think of the instructors name to save my life.  A little help?!!

Salute in Christ,
 :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> 
> *Anyway the guy who played the dad studied kenpo. I think with the Island kenpo guys in California. I can't think of the instructors name to save my life.  A little help?!!*



Josh Taylor (I) is his name.


----------

